# Newbie



## Lenny308 (Dec 6, 2019)

Hey everyone. I’m new here. Looks like this is a good resource for Canadian archers. I’m from central Sask. Any other Sask archers here?


----------



## chillarcher (Jan 11, 2020)

I am new to the forum aswell. I am from Toronto area. I am hoping to get my 20 posts to access the classifieds.


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

south sask been on for years great resource here


----------



## nsmitchell (Apr 19, 2011)

Northern AB here. Some good info for beginner to those who know it all. Either way welcome.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Mmetzger001 (Feb 6, 2019)

welcome


----------



## Jumper13 (Jul 11, 2020)

hi there


----------



## floydfreak (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm new too. So much info here its kinda overwhelming


----------



## N1nja3 (Jul 22, 2020)

New to the forum too. Can't wait until i have enough posts to browse the classifieds


----------



## Asterisk*35 (May 9, 2020)

Welcome!


----------

